

13-Year-Old Makes $100K Reinventing the Scooter Wheel - prostoalex
http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2013/09/13/13-year-old-makes-100k-reinventing-scooter-wheel/

======
Aldo_MX
There's an important point not empathized enough in this article: Supportive
Parents

The lack of support from your parents is probably the biggest brake you may
have at this age. Fortunately for this kid, thanks to the support of his
parents, he managed to succeed in a really short time. Kudos to the entire
family.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Does it say his parents were supportive? It mentions they leant him money, is
that what you meant.

~~~
masklinn
The article notes his parents lent him $2000 (at 13) and his mother helped him
build the site for his company.

Sounds like support to me.

They were also likely undersigners on his manufacture deal.

------
JanezStupar
This is similar to the Jibbitz story of Sheri Schmelzer, the homemaker who one
day got this idea. And fast forward a couple of years she earns $10MM by
selling her business.

Oh and just by the way, her husband is a seasoned high powered sales guy. What
a coincidence.

------
mistercow
That's pretty cool. Stories like this make it seem like we're really living in
the future.

As a side note, holy crap, did that kid name his dog after an atomic bomb?

~~~
aptwebapps
Unless his cat is named Fat Man, it's probably not intentional.

------
ck2
Very nice.

Unfortunately there will be Chinese clones of them on ebay within a year, he
needs to grow fast.

~~~
GuiA
If he can establish a strong recognizable brand in the relatively niche
scooter industry, the Chinese clones won't hurt his business at all.

------
getglue
Smart kid.

~~~
X4
Smarter Parentski. ;)

